# Mossberg 500 12ga Suggestions



## Buckaroo93 (Jan 31, 2008)

Here's the scoop guys. I know a lot of ya'll talk about buying a 3-4 choke tubes for "testing" and a half dozen different types of shells  but I ain't got that kind of $$ to blow and even if I did, I don't know that I would do it. Based on someones personal "experience", there has to be that one optimum choke tube and load that works great for a Mossberg 500 12ga. What is it?


----------



## JTharpe (Feb 1, 2008)

I have no experiance with the 12. but each gun is different and may like different loads. more details on what you want to spend and what type of ammo you want to shot lead or heavy?


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 1, 2008)

based on your info ....modified an 6 express


----------



## Buckaroo93 (Feb 1, 2008)

JTharpe said:


> I have no experiance with the 12. but each gun is different and may like different loads. more details on what you want to spend and what type of ammo you want to shot lead or heavy?



Honestly...I believe the (shot)gun performance is determined by the last 3" of the barrell. All guns pop a cap and push the wad and shot down a smooth bore but the last 3" is  where "the rubber meets the road". 
Now with that being said, I DO believe certain chokes perform better with certain loads/brands. No doubt. I don't mind spending $60+ on a GOOD, PROVEN choke and likewise $3 a shell. I just can't do this half a dozen times "experimenting".


----------



## coryo (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a mossberg 500 12ga 28" barrel, and I shoot a kicks .670 tube and Winchester # 5 copperplated lead shot . It shoots great. I've killed at 50yds.


----------



## JTharpe (Feb 1, 2008)

I would probably try an Indian creek choke with heavy 13 number 6s or winchester extended range in number 6s


----------



## hawglips (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a Mossberg 500A 12 gauge, and I tried the following chokes on it:

Mossberg XXFull
Wrights 675
Jellyhead 660
Carlson 670

I patterned these chokes with the following 3" loads:

Winchester Super X #4s
Winchester Supremes #5s
Winchester Supremes #6s
Winchester Elite HighDensity #6s
Federal #6s
Federal MagShok Heavyweight #7s
Remington #6s
Remington #2s
Hevi 13 (bronze shell) #6s
Nitros hevishot 4x5x7
Nitros hevishot #7s

The combination that got me the best patterns was the Carlson 670 with Nitros #7s.

However, the regular Nitros 3" (blue shell, high brass) kept getting stuck and wouldn't eject.

So, I tried out Nitros low brass (red shell) and they eject just fine.  You have to specially request these.

After the Nitros #7s, 2nd best was Nitros 4x5x7.  Third best was the Winchester High Density shells.

After that, the Federal Heavyweights and Hevi13 also patterned decently.

None of the lead loads came close.

(I've also got a super high density pellet shell (2.75") I'm loading that patterns better than anything but the Nitros, through the Wrights choke.  But that information won't help you any...)


----------



## capt stan (Feb 1, 2008)

I have the  Mossberg 500 as well. I have the mossberg XX Full choke. I shoot 3 in winchester supreme #5 turkey loads(black shells). I have rolled them at 48 steps with it.

 Last year I took 3 birds with this set up 48, 42 and 36 steps. Each started flopping


----------



## urbaneruralite (Feb 1, 2008)

Factory full and a couple ounces of copper-plated in one of Federal's FliteControl wads is good, cheap bet. Fives or smaller if you're not hoping to go farther than forty.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 3, 2008)

Buckaroo, here were some of the actual 40 yard-10" circle pellet counts I got with the Mossberg 500 and various choke/load combinations:

Carlson 670/Nitros 7s (1 7/8oz):    282
Carlson 670/Nitros 4x5x7  (1 7/8oz):  193
Carlson 670/Winchester HD 6s (1 3/4oz):  171
Carlson 670/Federal Heavyweight 7s (1 5/8oz):  115
Carlson 670/Hevi-13 6s (1 3/4oz):  108
Carlson 670/Remington Prem. 6s  (1 3/4oz) : 91
Carlson 670/Winchester Supreme 5s (2 oz) : 60

Wrights/Nitros 7s:  292
Wrights/Nitros 4x5x7: 187
Wrights/Hevi-13 6s:  152
Wrights/Federal Heavyweight 7s :  141
Wrights/Winchester HD 6s: 102
Wrights/Winchester Supreme 5s: 79
Wrights/Remington Prem. 6s: 65

Jellyhead 660/Nitros 7s:  166
Jellyhead 660/Federal Heavyweight 7s : 137
Jellyhead 660/Winchester HD 6s: 126
Jellyhead 660/Winchester Supreme 5s: 117
Jellyhead 660/Nitros 4x5x7:  98
Jellyhead 660/Remington Prem. 6s: 91
Jellyhead 660/Hevi-13 6s: 64


----------



## Dupree (Feb 3, 2008)

hastings .665 is what I shoot in mine w/ winchester high velocity #6's. I have killed plenty with this set up, the farthest being 52 & 57 yards. I shot 1 at 18 yards and the on;y thing holding its head on was a little bit of waddles.


----------



## insanehunter (Feb 3, 2008)

3 inch win #6 shoots great in my 500 its got a different choke but i forgot what it is but inside 50 yards they are in trouble


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Feb 5, 2008)

capt stan said:


> I have the  Mossberg 500 as well. I have the mossberg XX Full choke. I shoot 3 in winchester supreme #5 turkey loads(black shells). I have rolled them at 48 steps with it.
> 
> Last year I took 3 birds with this set up 48, 42 and 36 steps. Each started flopping



That's weird Stan, I shoot the exact same setup. I have the 24 inch barrel on my woodland camo Mossberg 500. It came as a "turkey gun package" including the chokes. I shoot the Mossberg XX Full choke as well. I smoked a gobbler at 54 steps last year. I use the same exact shell also, the Winchester Supreme High Velocity #5's black shell. I never bothered experimenting because the factory setup works great! If it ain't broke, don't fix it...


----------



## capt stan (Feb 6, 2008)

GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> That's weird Stan, I shoot the exact same setup. I have the 24 inch barrel on my woodland camo Mossberg 500. It came as a "turkey gun package" including the chokes. I shoot the Mossberg XX Full choke as well. I smoked a gobbler at 54 steps last year. I use the same exact shell also, the Winchester Supreme High Velocity #5's black shell. I never bothered experimenting because the factory setup works great! If it ain't broke, don't fix it...



Yep it's a pretty good combo


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 6, 2008)

I killed my first Gobbler with a Mossberg 500 Camo Turkey Gun. I would use one of the Factory Ammo's Remington, Winchester, Federal Premium Copper Plated or Hevi-13 Turkey Loads and shoot the Gun to find out how it patterns. Adjust the sights to the center of the pattern and shoot it again. Then I would go Hunting knowing any limitations that the Gun has and setup accordingly. I think you will find that it will be effective out to 40 yards with any of these loads as long as you do some homework prior to hitting the woods!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Feb 6, 2008)

hawglips said:


> Buckaroo, here were some of the actual 40 yard-10" circle pellet counts I got with the Mossberg 500 and various choke/load combinations:
> 
> Carlson 670/Nitros 7s (1 7/8oz):    282
> Carlson 670/Nitros 4x5x7  (1 7/8oz):  193
> ...



It looks like HawgLips has taken all the guess work out of it for ya..


----------



## Buckaroo93 (Feb 6, 2008)

trkyhntr70 said:


> It looks like HawgLips has taken all the guess work out of it for ya..



You got dat rite!! Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' 'bout!


----------



## WarEagleMatty (Feb 26, 2008)

*mossberg tips*

great thread


----------

